# Monster Labs Experience



## Necron_99 (Jan 23, 2018)

Does anyone here have recent experience dealing with monsterlabs?  Good or bad, I'd like to hear it.  Any reviews of quality and how well the shopping experience went would be helpful.  Thank you.


----------



## bigclam40 (Feb 4, 2018)

I use them here and there and it's always been solid product and quick


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 5, 2018)

Hey guys.  I can answer any and all questions from a rep point of view.  We are on three major boards and are a very competitive sponsor with a lot of customers.  This board is a little slow, but the three other boards we have literally hundreds and hundreds of positive feedback and a lot of blood work that is favorable.

that being said, we are about 99% caught up on orders.  We got bogged down a bit for a little while after the new year and when we had a huge sale.  Typical for many labs.  But rest assured we are still here shipping packs as fast as possible.  I encourage anyone to check us out on the other forums where you will find much more feedback.

As always, feel free to comment here or send me a pm. Thanks, Im always glad to help.


----------



## bringthepain23 (Feb 24, 2018)

Monster lab is GTG great team great gear....you can not go wrong


----------



## Luxx (Feb 25, 2018)

Never had a problem with monster in the past but this year it seems they are over loaded and takes a long time to receive your pack. I?m glad triple addressed this and hope they figure it out.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 25, 2018)

Luxx said:


> Never had a problem with monster in the past but this year it seems they are over loaded and takes a long time to receive your pack. I?m glad triple addressed this and hope they figure it out.


No argument here my man.  We did get bogged down a bit there.  We are now 100% caught up and firing on all cylinders once again.  Long story short, and without going into too many details, we had several situation that were beyond our control that piled onto us all at the same time. 

That being said, I think we were efficient on keeping everyone in the loop as far updates and general questions that everyone had.  We have an awesome group of customers that I really appreciate that understood what we had going on and worked through it with us.  Bottum line, everyone got their dvds and no one was missed or betrayed.

Thanks luxx and bringthepain for the kind words.  Monster is still here and we are not going anywhere.

As always, I'm here to help with any questions or concerns.  Packs are flying out the doors now and we are back on top of our game.  Thanks bros.


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 1, 2018)

I think Monster is good and intact I was one day away from using them and placing a order , but all of the sudden I got a PM from a Pharmacom rep at ASF ( DEMA was his name ) and told me they are shit ???? Just a little behind the sense bullshit that goes on over there , and the sad part is I thought about what he said and I didn?t order !!! Now mind you this is the same guy that ran Twin Star labs or whatever the fuck it was called , because it was free gear of course , and it turned out to be total bunk .. so good for his ass


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 1, 2018)

Now that being said I wouldn?t hesitate to run Monster and I will eventually , I think one of the reps is Brutus , and I would bet there Gear is just as good as any , they may not carry a lot but that is fine


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 1, 2018)

Yeah that's unfortunate you let a different labs rep change your mind just because he said monster didn't have the goods.  There is a lot of competition between labs, some desperate reps will do whatever they can to steer someone away from a different lab just so they can hopefully get that business.

Whenever people are hesitant of monster I simply point them to our ongoing reviews thread that is many many pages deep of solid bloodwork and other product reviews.  Proof is in the pudding, its all there in open forum to see.

And after looking at the review thread take a peek at our active threads where you will see many touchdowns posted as well as general over all reviews of our customer service, secure shipping and everything else that goes along with a well functioning lab.

That being said, let me know if you ever want to try out monster.  I will set you up.  And of course brutus and heavyhitter are also great guys to deal with.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 1, 2018)

Also, dema has left the forums.  I wish he was still around so I could talk to him about this.  I knew him as a decent guy and thought we had mutual respect.  Evidently I was wrong.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 1, 2018)

I would try monster , but I believe I spoke to you on ASF & big rich . Monster uses mct . If you guys switched to any other carrier oil I would give monster another look . I have no experience with products or ordering but my questions were answered quickly


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 2, 2018)

Monsters standard line is gso.  We have a couple products that are in mct (gold line) and we have several more products coming out in miglyol840 (soon).


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 2, 2018)

TripleOvertime said:


> Monsters standard line is gso.  We have a couple products that are in mct (gold line) and we have several more products com NG out in miglyol840 (soon).


Will it say in the description which has mig840? The gear i am using now has that,  horrible pip & redness.  Pinned delt a week ago bicep is red still

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 2, 2018)

Yes we will announce it when our mig oils hit the market.  Due to be available next month.and yes, I'm positive the website will also state which oils are in mig.  Most likely different looking labels and everything.. similar to our gso and mct line which have different appearances.


----------



## Corpser1530 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hey tripleovertime 

I was going l pm you but I don?t have the required post count I assume. Anyways, after checking around I was referred to you by a friend at my local gym. You seem to have mostly great reviews compared to a lot of other sources.  I?ve never ordered online before as I had always had a local source before now. Any idea on your average lead time though? I?m going to be at my current address for the next 6 weeks and am trying to decide where to ship it to. Thanks bro!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 5, 2018)

Corpser1530 said:


> Hey tripleovertime
> 
> I was going l pm you but I don?t have the required post count I assume. Anyways, after checking around I was referred to you by a friend at my local gym. You seem to have mostly great reviews compared to a lot of other sources.  I?ve never ordered online before as I had always had a local source before now. Any idea on your average lead time though? I?m going to be at my current address for the next 6 weeks and am trying to decide where to ship it to. Thanks bro!


. 

Hey bro thanks for your interest.  Discussion on exact turn around times is against forum rules, but I can tell you it is much much less than six weeks.  Try it get your post count up and them send me a message and I will set you up with a discount code and get your goods on the way.  looking forward to working with you.


----------



## Corpser1530 (Mar 6, 2018)

TripleOvertime said:


> .
> 
> Hey bro thanks for your interest.  Discussion on exact turn around times is against forum rules, but I can tell you it is much much less than six weeks.  Try it get your post count up and them send me a message and I will set you up with a discount code and get your goods on the way.  looking forward to working with you.



Apologies. Suppose I should have read the forum rules. I?ll work on my post count and PM you as soon as I hit it. Thanks!


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 6, 2018)

I think Monster is tryed and proven , myself I have not  YET ( only because of ASF ) anyways that is a long story , but I am looking forward to trying some fresh gear !!! Plenty of good bloods and testimonials!!!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 7, 2018)

Corpser1530 said:


> Apologies. Suppose I should have read the forum rules. I?ll work on my post count and PM you as soon as I hit it. Thanks!


Sounds good man, I'm here when you're ready.


Sumner23 said:


> I think Monster is tryed and proven , myself I have not  YET ( only because of ASF ) anyways that is a long story , but I am looking forward to trying some fresh gear !!! Plenty of good bloods and testimonials!!!


This is asf's sister site.  There are the EXACT same list of sponsors here as there is at asf.  Same site in many ways essentially.


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes I know it is essentially the same sponsors , my story was a old friend of ours at ASF who repped for a different source PMd me and said Monster was junk !!!! So I was apprehensive !!! I have never tried Monster , however that is the reason for my post , and it just goes to show the back stabbing that goes on !!!! That was the only reason for my post , and I am looking forward to running Monster


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 7, 2018)

Sumner23 said:


> Yes I know it is essentially the same sponsors , my story was a old friend of ours at ASF who repped for a different source PMd me and said Monster was junk !!!! So I was apprehensive !!! I have never tried Monster , however that is the reason for my post , and it just goes to show the back stabbing that goes on !!!! That was the only reason for my post , and I am looking forward to running Monster



since then Dema has left the forums.  I wish he was still around so I could have a word with him about that.  Oh well, I know monster has the goods and so does many other people.  Let me know if you need anything in the future.


----------



## Dizzle (May 22, 2018)

Necron_99 said:


> Does anyone here have recent experience dealing with monsterlabs?  Good or bad, I'd like to hear it.  Any reviews of quality and how well the shopping experience went would be helpful.  Thank you.



Great experience & quality stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## build42 (May 22, 2018)

Ok who wants to know about Monster labs?
I have done 3 cycles with their product, including their orals, and I can affirm that there product is on point, Tren A,  was my favorite, NPP, and Susta, and Mast, I looked like a monster last year, am doing it again this year
I don't post much, I leave that for the pros but when it comes to supporting a product I know about and have used, I do, and i hope others who have information on other products they have experience with would do the same 
The hardest part of my cycle believe or not is finding a good source, and info about that source, 
If you need more info feel free to PM me 
Good Luck!



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jnc123 (Jul 28, 2018)

Just made my first order from mymonster we?ll see how it goes.


----------



## Mcdiesel (Aug 4, 2018)

Let us know how it goes. I want to try them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 4, 2018)

build42 said:


> Ok who wants to know about Monster labs?
> I have done 3 cycles with their product, including their orals, and I can affirm that there product is on point, Tren A,  was my favorite, NPP, and Susta, and Mast, I looked like a monster last year, am doing it again this year
> I don't post much, I leave that for the pros but when it comes to supporting a product I know about and have used, I do, and i hope others who have information on other products they have experience with would do the same
> The hardest part of my cycle believe or not is finding a good source, and info about that source,
> ...


I somehow missed this post.  Thanks so much for the review. One thing is for certain, monster does not and will not sell subpar garbage.  What's on the label is what's in the product.  Time and time again, we are a go to source that can be trusted.  Thanks again bro.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 4, 2018)

Jnc123 said:


> Just made my first order from mymonster we?ll see how it goes.



Everything to your liking brother?



Mcdiesel said:


> Let us know how it goes. I want to try them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your interest.  Please let me know if you have any questions or need a first time buyer discount.  I'm here to help.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Aug 4, 2018)

What's the website? 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 4, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> What's the website?
> 
> Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


Here you go bro...

http://monster-gear.com/index.php


----------



## Mcdiesel (Aug 4, 2018)

How do I Pm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 4, 2018)

Mcdiesel said:


> How do I Pm?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Click on my screen name, in the drop down menu select private message.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Aug 4, 2018)

Whats up with the two long esters with a short one?  I seen mast n npp then looked.  Nope no go then again with tren eq two tren esters nope no go 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 6, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Whats up with the two long esters with a short one?  I seen mast n npp then looked.  Nope no go then again with tren eq two tren esters nope no go
> 
> Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


They are very popular blends that fly off the shelf.  Search around, there is a time and a place for them.


----------



## Jessewayne (Oct 6, 2018)

Hey tripleovertime, my mobile browser is acting up. I'm trying to contact you in regards to a first order but i can't find a way. If you could just email me directly at jessewsmith918@gmail.com I'd appreciate it. I'm trying to get something started as soon as early next week. Thanks.


----------



## Linksys4134 (Dec 20, 2018)

*Need help with my order*



TripleOvertime said:


> No argument here my man.  We did get bogged down a bit there.  We are now 100% caught up and firing on all cylinders once again.  Long story short, and without going into too many details, we had several situation that were beyond our control that piled onto us all at the same time.
> 
> That being said, I think we were efficient on keeping everyone in the loop as far updates and general questions that everyone had.  We have an awesome group of customers that I really appreciate that understood what we had going on and worked through it with us.  Bottum line, everyone got their dvds and no one was missed or betrayed.
> 
> ...


 Can you help me with my order ? I ordered on Sat Dec 8 2018 and as of today havent received my order or a shipping number.I have tried asking about my order and havent had a response for days now..thank you !


----------



## TripleOvertime (Dec 20, 2018)

Linksys4134 said:


> Can you help me with my order ? I ordered on Sat Dec 8 2018 and as of today havent received my order or a shipping number.I have tried asking about my order and havent had a response for days now..thank you !


Hi link.  I would be glad to help.  Get your post count up to 10 and then you will be able to send me a private message.  Please message me your order number and I will get everything straightened out.


----------

